# Advice on Tripyramids...



## thetrailboss (Aug 7, 2006)

So I have yet to do them for my list and I am thinking of doing them on Friday.  I see that it is a 12 mile day or so....but that most of the hike is flat (approach).  There is some climbing and interesting terrain...

What are your thoughts on route, length of time to allow, difficulty, etc?

My plan is to approach from Waterville Valley and to either do the slide on the ascent or skip it (Scaur Ridge Trail detour).


----------



## pedxing (Aug 7, 2006)

I think the classic route you describe is closer to 11 miles.  Taking the Scaur Ridge/Pine Bend route you mention would add about a mile, but is definitely the route to take if trail conditions aren't good (e.g. if its very wet).   I assume the slide you are referring to is the North Slide.  The South slide - which would probably be your route for descent isn't bad.  I've gone up and down it and while it wasn't my favorite part of the route - it wasn't a major hassle either.   I'd allow about 7 hours, add a 1/2 hour or so for the longer route.

Another option is to do a loop with Pine Bend and Sabbaday Falls and a minor road walk in between.  I did a variation of this once (expanded to a backpacking trip including Whiteface and Passaconway) and really enjoyed it.   Doing the loop from the Kanc would probably involve similar time and distance.


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 7, 2006)

I did them from p-lot off of Tripoli Road. We rode our bikes to where the south slide trail returns to the logging road/XC ski trail. Locked them up and hike to the North slide trail.  It made for a much quicker walk out. We went up the North Slide and it was awesome. Steep but very fun. Definitely go on Scaur Ridge if it is wet.

Have fun.


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 7, 2006)

The slides Loop is one of my favorites.   I'd allow for about seven hours as well.   About half of the 11 miles of the hike is on the flat Livermore Road.  You'll make good time on this but lose what you have gained on the Slides.   My girlfriend, who is quite clumsy and does not like heights much backed out the first time we tried it but completed it the next time.   

For the North Slide,  bear to the left when you start and find the blazes on the rocks.   About 3/4 of the way up, you'll start traversing to the right hand side of the slide.  The Trail to the summit is just beside the very large boulder at the top of the Slide.   South slide is very gravelly.  Lots of loose scree to contend with but nothing too hard.    Best views on the hike are from near the top of both slides and the two outcrops on Middle Tripyramid.    Certainly do Scaur Ridge if it has rained recently.

Hope this helps


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 8, 2006)

I did them from Sabbaday, then to Scauer Ridge, around and up the Slide. Backwards, I know, but I enjoyed it. I also went real slow, and enjoyed spending three days in the woods with my dog.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 8, 2006)

Now how steep is North Slide?  Is it the same pitch/length as North Hancock?


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 8, 2006)

Here is a trip report from a few years ago and a short video of a recent hike.

The North Slide is the steepest sustained slide in the Whites.  If RR is around he can tell you about skiing it.

 -dave-


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 8, 2006)

great pictures and slide show.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 8, 2006)

How about doing the peaks from the Kanc?  I see that the route is 9.6 miles...but would it be the same or is the other route "the classic?"


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 9, 2006)

And here's a trip report from the Kanc.  It's also a nice trip, but most people think of the slides as the "classic loop".

 -dave-


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 9, 2006)

Definetly do the slides if it's not raining.  Not only the approach is easy to flat but the walk up top is too.

Back from a few days of playing tourist (auto road, NC Scenic RR, Glen Ellis Falls - worth trip & Storyland)


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 12, 2006)

Well, *did it.*  It was a difficult trail....a bit insane at times... :roll:  But got the peaks and made it out safely.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 17, 2006)

Did I ever suggest going from Livermore Road but going *up* the South Slide and down the Scar Ridge Trail? Oops...


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 17, 2006)

If I forgot to mention the option Michael J mentioned, shame on me too, I've done it, mid December with Chomp.  Good views of Lakes from South Slide.

View from the top of the North Slide is very good too, well worth the effort of going down & then back up.


----------

